# white lipped green tree viper



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

female green tree viper,just over a year old,needs rehoming asap open to sensible offers,eats every time and sheds well,very aggressive but beautiful.will deliver for a charge if needed, pics to follow.pm if interested.


----------



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

*pics!!!*

pics as promised!


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

joey snakes 21 said:


> pics as promised!imageimage


smashing looking viper


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

joey snakes 21 said:


> pics as promised!imageimage


A true stunner mate, lol literally...


----------

